# OLD used spent carbon



## zipflip (Jun 14, 2014)

jus another thing im bored and ponderin bout today whiel sippin on coffee and blazin on some brainstorm haze.  
  got on reading tangeant bout repurposing spent carbon form old filters as I have a few that need ditchin . and discreet is the main factor for me and situation, but ended upon something bout takin carbon and heatin it so hot and all that to reactivate it etc..  now ive read this over and over a hundred times over the years as well as the folks who yay and nay on it and all that and I too am just a skeptic as well, but was thinking, jus maybe, dependin on how hot a big ol bonfire could or does get maybe usin different types of wood or fuel sources that aren't harmful to environment but burn hotter than normal wood, of course go out fishin campin or have backtard firepit and sorta find some typa metal receptacle like an old cleaned out metal barrel and fill it wit ya old spent carbon and fill barrel and set over fire like a big witches cauldron brewin some stoner soup.  well something along these lines was all that sorta came to mind vs folks who claim usin their stove to cook old carbon works.. LOL  sorry but I could only imagin the atrocious odor comin off that stuff in the oven at its highest temp.  would prolly have to buy new oven even. 
  anyone goin campoin soon or got a backyard firepit wanan do a temperature test of a regular pit fire after been stoking flames for few hours..  jus curous on hwo hot a pit fire can get without pissin off mothernature is all. not like burnin old rubber tires. .. LOL

just an fyi tho. im not cheap nor am I in a pinch and need to utilize a reactivating carbon method. im just simply bored passin time thinkin is all.  convo if ya will I guess..  so jus letting all know before any comments tellin me id be better off buy new on epremade. cuz of course I agree and know this and do this. just I got getting close to half dozen olfd 4'tall filters that are spent from past years and figured if I can repurpose them or any part of them in any way I may as well.  I did give a buddy an old one whos a drywall finisher and he absolutely loves it for when hes sanding at least. no need to stop odor, just duct. better than blowin clouds of sanded mud dust out window is all I guess. I tried it as well when I did a drywall spot in house and does help wonders if ur sensitive to dust and have neighborhood cars outside every window and don't wanan deal wit bitchy neighbors for dust all over they cars. jus one idea I come up wit so far is all... ive also done the dumpin into outside vegie garden thing too but neighbior gardener is nosey and ask me what the heck all the black lil chunks all over my garden were one year LOL. shook his head as to hwy id pay the price of that much carbon just to throwit in the dirt. I guess he knows carbon aint cheap maybe. LOL  so I jus been throwen em up in the attic over the years to just put away til figure soemthin out , and I thknk its botu time I do just that. lol

also given my situation in life its hella easier to repurpose them in some manner if at all ossible vs tryin to sneak round the world tryin to throw off an huge azz 4ft carboin filter somewhere. trust me. it jus is..


----------

